# Adam Hayley - Lead upto September show..



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi guys,

Had a log up here at the end of last year, where I went from a lil chubster after holiday to in 'reasonable' nick for a photoshoot in 5-6 weeks:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/240821-adam-hayleys-12-week-diet-photoshoot.html

If you can't be bothered to trawl through that, then here's a summary of what I did :

http://www.adamhayley.co.uk/photoshoot-prep/

Annnyway, so I've now decided to compete in the Leeds (I think?!) show end of September.

The next 6 weeks I'll be trying to add a little more size and then dieting starts 1st June.

I finished a cycle 4 weeks ago at 97KG... Weighed just a second ago at 95KG (not lean at all)... I go back 'on' from Monday along with new training and higher calories for a last 4-5 week push before prep.

Goal is to be 100KG @ 5'6 before prep starts without BF% rising too much from where it is now.

*Training:*

*
*

*
*Haven't got new routine yet, my colleague Akash is designing that as we speak. But, it should be a little interesting/different to what's usually on here.

Apart from legs/arms each bodyparty will be worked minimum twice per week, some upto 3x per week. Will be using things like 2x a day training / bands / chains / eccentric loading / drop-sets / partials / occlusion training.

Essentially aim for next 5 weeks is just smash myself to the point of breaking prior to prep starting. I respond well to low reps and always aiming to push strength up, have been doing sets of 2's and 3's recently - this will be bought back up to give connective tissues a rest.

Weak parts = chest & back and also biceps. Arms are an OK size, but all triceps. Problem is I have pretty bad elbow tendonitis, so back work is held back from that... and biceps work is non-existant. Literally 2-3 sets of LIGHT biceps work and I'm in agony. So, will likely give occlusion training go during this phase 

As soon as I've got new plans, I'll post 'em up!

*
*

*
Nutrition:*

*
*

*
*Nutrition at the mo is maybe around 4000-4500 depending on the day (last 4 weeks has been me chilling out a little).. Rough day is;

*
*

*
Meal 1:*

*
*120g Alpen

250ml Almond Milk

3 Scoops Whey

1tbsp EVOO

*
*

*
Meal 2:*

*
*220g Steak

300g Sweet Potato

50g Nuts

2 Dark Choc Rice Cakes

INTRA:

3 Scoops GlycoFuse

20g Pepto-Pro

*
*

*
PWO: *

*
*2 Scoops Whey

2 Scoops Quad Carb1

*
*

*
Meal 3: *

*
*3 Scoops Whey

100g Coco Pops

*
*

*
Meal 4:*

*
*220g Steak

300g Sweet Potato

2 Dark Choc Rice Cakes

*
*

*
Meal 5:*

*
*4 Weetabix

500g Total Greek Yoghurt

Will try plan diet over weekend to bump calories up and re-post.

*
*

*
Where I'm at now:*

*
*

Photos of where I'm at now, and last video of my training








Lastly thanks to @Bad Alan & @RXQueenie for help on certain 'bits' and also helping to sway my mind on competing again!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Straightttt in for this mate 

Know your ridiculously busy but it'll be great for a lot of people to be able to see what you're doing! There will be a lot of insight to be gained on diet and training from this, yourself and Akash really make a great team. All bases covered and 100kg is going to look great on you.

Strong in a lot of poses now, arms do look really thick. Think back will be much better on stage, v much looking forward to prep personally and be cool to be running it alongside a few on here now!

We have another Leeds competitor @liam0810 !


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yay! Well in for this  Really looking forward to the season and seeing u guys progress! X


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> Straightttt in for this mate
> 
> Know your ridiculously busy but it'll be great for a lot of people to be able to see what you're doing! There will be a lot of insight to be gained on diet and training from this, yourself and Akash really make a great team. All bases covered and 100kg is going to look great on you.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! Yes hoping back improves again a little more.. Really annoying!

Speaking of busy.. totally forgot it was bank hol weekend this weekend..

Today took me 2 hours to get into UP, don't get back til 7pm this eve after clients..

Tomorrow all the trainers have taken off, I've got 8 clients back-to-back.

Thought, 'ahhhh I can rest on Sunday'.... Nope - Eric Helms seminar all day (plus 2 clients competing)

Monday - Same as today...

Jade isn't happy haha! No rest for the wicked though 



RXQueenie said:


> Yay! Well in for this  Really looking forward to the season and seeing u guys progress! X


Thanks! Should be good hopefully! Just need to keep eating which gets rather boring!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Thanks mate! Yes hoping back improves again a little more.. Really annoying!
> 
> Speaking of busy.. totally forgot it was bank hol weekend this weekend..
> 
> ...


Sucks on the bicep problems too but they don't look to be suffering too much in poses.

Yea the travel is a nightmare on bank hols and train services, can never complain about being in demand like that though!

Lol poor Jade BUT sure she will get a nice holiday out of it all after competition time 

Seminar should be good, I remember the name as heard him mentioned in a layne vlog as a top recommended trainer.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

IN!!! 100kg at your height will be some right size mate.

And another one doing Leeds...... The only way is yorkshire lol

All the best with this


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> Sucks on the bicep problems too but they don't look to be suffering too much in poses.
> 
> Yea the travel is a nightmare on bank hols and train services, can never complain about being in demand like that though!
> 
> ...


Yeah should be a good seminar.. V clued up dude! It's him that gave me the idea of BB complexes as another form of metabolic work!

Yup Jade can't complain. We're going to Dubai for 4 nights on 5th of May so 3 weeks before diet, then will go away when we come back too lol.



RACK said:


> IN!!! 100kg at your height will be some right size mate.
> 
> And another one doing Leeds...... The only way is yorkshire lol
> 
> All the best with this


Thanks John! Yeah seems a fair few doing Leeds - popular show!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Quick update..

Weekend was good, clients all Friday & Saturday. Then Eric Helms competition prep seminar in London yesterday. Also, had 2 of my clients compete:

Allen won his show:



Melissa placed 3rd at the UKBFF Nationals and won an invite to British:



V v happy with both of them. Allen I'd helped from 14 weeks out, but just training programs. Melissa has been the last 6 weeks and we hit had to hit it v hard as she was behind. In the first 4 weeks she went from 16% bodyfat down to 12.7% - I didn't re-test her in final two weeks but obv got a fair bit leaner. So happy for her.

*Training (later)*

*Cable Lat Raises,* 3 x 15 (pause at contraction)

*Heavy Partial DB Swings,*, 3 x 20 (straight into)

*Heavy Partial DB Presses,*, 3 x 8

*Rear Delt Swings,* 4 x 35

*Cable Chain Kickbacks,* 3 x 12 (straight into)

*Cabe OH Rope Ext's,* 3 x 12

Then possibly occlusion biceps work, will see how elbow feels and play by ear


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Straightttt in for this mate
> 
> Know your ridiculously busy but it'll be great for a lot of people to be able to see what you're doing! There will be a lot of insight to be gained on diet and training from this, yourself and Akash really make a great team. All bases covered and 100kg is going to look great on you.
> 
> ...


In for this! and Leeds is going to be a good show it looks like!

Also @ah24 you look like you have Hobbit feet in that quad pic!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> In for this! and Leeds is going to be a good show it looks like!
> 
> Also @ah24 you look like you have Hobbit feet in that quad pic!


Hahaha he does! They're massive


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Following with interest good luck with prep and with them two helping youll do great.

just be carefull of blondies brownie icecream I believe its code for something more sinister


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

liam0810 said:


> In for this! and Leeds is going to be a good show it looks like!
> 
> Also @ah24 you look like you have Hobbit feet in that quad pic!


Haha.. Yeah I've got big ole' kippers considering I'm a short a$$! Not a good look!



johnnya said:


> Following with interest good luck with prep and with them two helping youll do great.
> 
> just be carefull of blondies brownie icecream I believe its code for something more sinister


Lol, will keep an eye out for that


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

johnnya said:


> Following with interest good luck with prep and with them two helping youll do great.
> 
> just be carefull of blondies brownie icecream I believe its code for something more sinister


Adams got full support and a shoulder to cry on from both of us but he's the boss lol 

Helps both me and Claire with diet and training, one of the best around.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Haha.. Yeah I've got big ole' kippers considering I'm a short a$$! Not a good look!
> 
> Lol, will keep an eye out for that


Just took a look at your website you from Crawley way??

I'm at croydon ATM you ever trained down fx bud


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

In for this!

Enjoyed your photoshoot journal, you certainly know your stuff, good luck


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Good luck, not that you'll need it  wish I had the confidence, you'll smash it !


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

bail said:


> Just took a look at your website you from Crawley way??
> 
> I'm at croydon ATM you ever trained down fx bud


Yes mate, from Crawley! Nah never trained there, but heard it's a pretty decent gym?!



Sharpy76 said:


> In for this!
> 
> Enjoyed your photoshoot journal, you certainly know your stuff, good luck


Thanks mate, appreciate the positive comments 

--

OK, training Chest & Back twice today.

Will be around 3 hours apart - would usually prefer 5-6 hours but v busy with clients today so have to work around them!

*Session 1 - Intensity*

*DB's Touching Stretch & Press,* 3 x 8

*Bench Press W/ Bands,* 6 x 3

*Pulldowns,* 4 x 8/8/6/6

*Rack Pulls W/ Chains,* 5 x 5

*Session 2 - Volume*

*1 Arm Horizontal Cable Cross-Over,* 3 x 12 (great exercise but a little gay)

*Incl. DB Press,* 4 x 8

*1 Arm DB Rows,* 3 x 10/8/6

*Wide Bar Cable Rows,* 3 x 10/8/6 (last set triple dropset - 6/6/6)

*Cable Flye,* 3 x 10 (Straight into)

*Nautilus Pullover,* 3 x 10 (last set concentric & isometric failure)

Wish me luck!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wow.... chest & back x 2 = killer!

It's making me ache just thinking about it!

...Or maybe that's just the aftermath of my training sessions this week lol 

Heard back from Jade yet? x


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

bail said:


> Just took a look at your website you from Crawley way??
> 
> I'm at croydon ATM you ever trained down fx bud





Sharpy76 said:


> In for this!
> 
> Enjoyed your photoshoot journal, you certainly know your stuff, good luck





RXQueenie said:


> Wow.... chest & back x 2 = killer!
> 
> It's making me ache just thinking about it!
> 
> ...


She was meant to find out yesterday if she can shift swap! (As well book our flights to Dubai next month... which after a week she still hasn't done)...

I'll send her a 'polite' reminder  lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ah24 said:


> She was meant to find out yesterday if she can shift swap! (As well book our flights to Dubai next month... which after a week she still hasn't done)...
> 
> I'll send her a 'polite' reminder  lol


I just realised how much of a nag I am!



Just very excited to catch up with you and meet Jade properly


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

First session finished.

Highlight 130kg + chains for 6 x 3 on flat bench.

Next week will be bands, then back to chains.

Will be interesting to see what 1RM is after this..


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Diet today:

150g Muesli

3 Scoops Syntha 6

1tbsp EVOO

220g Steak

300g Sweet Potato

2 Dark Choc Ricecakes

TRAIN

(1 Scoop Quad Carb + 15g BCAA Intra)

220g Steak

300g Sweet Potato

2 Dark Choc Ricecakes

TRAIN

(3 Scoops Glycofuse + 20g Peptopro +

10g EAA Intra)

2 Scoops Quad Carb

2 Scoops Whey

1 Banana

100g Coco Pops

2 Scoops Whey

500g Total Greek Yoghurt

Bowl Shreddies


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Strong benching Adam!

Diet looks great - you using the chocolate snack a jacks?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> Strong benching Adam!
> 
> Diet looks great - you using the chocolate snack a jacks?


Cheers!

Nah I use the organic Kallo ones.. They've less ingredients in them and seem to bloat me less!

Think the ingredients is literally something like; brown rice, 60-70% dark choc & sugar?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Nah I use the organic Kallo ones.. They've less ingredients in them and seem to bloat me less!
> 
> Think the ingredients is literally something like; brown rice, 60-70% dark choc & sugar?


Yea I used the plain and salted ones in prep - they're better tbf. Just thought you maybe treating yourself  the snack a jack ones are tasty lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Like the sound of the dark choc rice cakes, never heard of them before tbh.

Had the sweet chilli ones before and they're quite nice actually, but my ears pricked up at dark choc lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Diet today:
> 
> 150g Muesli
> 
> ...


What's quad carb bud??


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

bail said:


> What's quad carb bud??


It's just a carb powder by Poliquin (what we stock at my gym)... Blend of 4 diff carbs - nothing exciting but does job


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

ah24 said:


> It's just a carb powder by Poliquin (what we stock at my gym)... Blend of 4 diff carbs - nothing exciting but does job


Catchy name!! More effective than glycofuse??

Also in answer too previous question fx is awesome little hardcore gym if your in the area have a little workout their


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

bail said:


> Catchy name!! More effective than glycofuse??
> 
> Also in answer too previous question fx is awesome little hardcore gym if your in the area have a little workout their


Nah wouldn't say any better than glycofuse. It tastes like malto though..

Legs session yesterday was crap. Back to back with clients and lost keys to house/gym lol.. So had to get key cut during session time.

Came back and thought f*ck it ill do a set of 20 rep squats.

Aimed for 150 x 20, but low back tightened at 15. So, went onto 45 degree press and did about 8 x 10 on that. Crap session really but surprisingly quads are v sore today!

8 clients today, got an hour now so will do a quick 30mins ab session


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Quick Sunday update..

Got home from London last night, then went to see Jimmy Carr with the missus... Was awesome! Absolutely tore people to pieces.

Was going to go with Will & Claire to Portsmouth show today, but I'm always out the house for 16hours a day and for last 2 weeks straight... sooo agreed to spend day with Jade.

But before that, I'm heading to gym in about 45mins..

*Hammer Strength Press,* 4 x 8 (1sec at stretch, 1sec pause at contraction... trying to get as much blood in chest as poss)

Banded over & backs in between each set

*Low Incl. DB Press,* 3 x 10 (continuous tension.. no lock-out)

Banded over & backs in between each set

*Push-Ups Elevated on Blocks (deeper stretch),* 3 x 15-20

*Seated Cable Row,* 3 x 10

*Chest Supported Machine Row,* 4 x 8

*Bench Incl. DB Shrugs,* 3 x 12

*Seated Rope Cable Pullovers,* 3 x 15-20

Should be a good session


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sub'd. Found your photoshoot journal very interesting, will be following this closely to get any tips I can


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

robdobbie said:


> Sub'd. Found your photoshoot journal very interesting, will be following this closely to get any tips I can


Glad to have you following. If you have any Q's along the way - just ask 

*Shoulders (Pump):*

*Cable Side Laterals,* 3 x 15 + double dropset on final set

*Heavy Partial Lateral Swings,* 3 x 20 (superset with)

*DB Shoulder Press,* 3 x 8 (continuous tension, no lock-out)

*Rear Delt Swings,* 3 x 25

*Chain Kickbacks,* 3 x 12 (superset with)

*Rope Cable Overhead Ext's,* 3 x 12

*Occlusion Biceps Curls,* 4 x 10, 30sec rest... painful


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In. Always a good read


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Stuck on a packed sh*tty bus, squashed between two fatties thanks to the tube strikes in London. Running late for client too.. Great.

Anyways..

Chest & back twice/day today. First session around 9am low volume and second session after clients this afternoon - slightly higher volume. Bring it on!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Stuck on a packed sh*tty bus, squashed between two fatties thanks to the tube strikes in London. Running late for client too.. Great.
> 
> Anyways..
> 
> Chest & back twice/day today. First session around 9am low volume and second session after clients this afternoon - slightly higher volume. Bring it on!


You better hope they're not peering over your shoulder at you typing lol!

Hate the fvcking tube strikes:cursing:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

ah24 said:


> Stuck on a packed sh*tty bus, squashed between two fatties thanks to the tube strikes in London. Running late for client too.. Great.
> 
> Anyways..
> 
> Chest & back twice/day today. First session around 9am low volume and second session after clients this afternoon - slightly higher volume. Bring it on!


Did they have BO, you know your having a **** day then. London was not nice yesterday.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yep tube strikes suck! Manic everywhere! And yes... One of them fkin stunk 

9am session was good.. 135kg chained bench 6 x 3 so 5kg increase from last week.

Also I can't usually deadlift as facet joints lock up. Literally try every 2-3 months and without fail always goes.

Today did trap bar rack pulls. ZERO pain. Only went upto about 130kg lol but happy to be doing them! Fingers crossed they stay that way 

Couple more clients then session 2 around 2-3pm


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Yep tube strikes suck! Manic everywhere! And yes... One of them fkin stunk
> 
> 9am session was good.. 135kg chained bench 6 x 3 so 5kg increase from last week.
> 
> ...


how much more weight do the chains add to the press mate? I've never trained with them so don't really know much about them


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

liam0810 said:


> how much more weight do the chains add to the press mate? I've never trained with them so don't really know much about them


Think each chain is 18kg.. Not sure exactly how much of that is coming into play as I have small arms lol..

Doing 1 more week of chains next week then will switch to bands if shoulder holds up


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Think each chain is 18kg.. Not sure exactly how much of that is coming into play as I have small arms lol..
> 
> Doing 1 more week of chains next week then will switch to bands if shoulder holds up


what benefits are there from using chains instead of just more plates?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

liam0810 said:


> what benefits are there from using chains instead of just more plates?


Main reason I use it is just variation!

That being said, they're great when going through periods of over-reaching and using different intensity techniques.

How they work is by matching the strength curve of the exercise you're doing.

E.g in a bench your weakest position is at the bottom and strongest position is toward lockout.

When you use the chains, the lower you go the more the chain slackens (less weight).. As you progress through the lift the chains come off the floor (more weight).


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Second session done earlier. Higher volume, weights all up from last week. Was completely wrecked after it.

Today's macros:

Pro - 400g

Carbs - 560g

Fats - 110g

Cals - ~4800


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Been super busy over the last few days!

Yesterday was chest & back pump session..

Hammer strength incline press, incl DB press, press ups, seated cable rows, chest supported rows, inclined shrugs & cable pullovers.

Today is shoulders & biceps.

On my way into London now, will train at 8am and then have clients til 3pm.

From there mad rush back to Crawley to finish packing before heading to Heathrow as flying out to Dubai with the missus for a little break.

Got a pretty cool hotel booked overlooking the Burj Khalifa & Dubai fountains (and 20min drive from gym I've been recommended there!)

V excited!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

That looks fantastic mate!

I went Dubai about 10yrs ago, lovely place. Everywhere was spot loss, we even see people actually hoovering the road lol!

Get cheap gold and diamonds there too at the gold souk, so be prepared for the missus to be badgering you to go there!

Have a great time:thumb:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sharpy76 said:


> That looks fantastic mate!
> 
> I went Dubai about 10yrs ago, lovely place. Everywhere was spot loss, we even see people actually hoovering the road lol!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate - really looking forward to it. Haha she can p1ss off to gold place while I hit the gym 

--

Just finished training, still doing occlusion for biceps as tendon not 100%.

Quick pic mid-set!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Quick update from Dubai... fkin hot!!

Stayed in Dubai the first 2 days, had a cool suite overlooking Burj Khalifa and Dubai Fountains. Ate an OK amount but obv v hot and have to find somewhere to eat, so probably not as many calories as I'd liked. Travelled over to 24 Fitness which is a huuuuuge warehouse style gym in Dubai - was really impressed with it!

Now in Ras Al Khaimah staying at a Hilton all inclusive, as missus works for Virgin Holidays managed to blag an upgrade and got into another suite. The balcony alone is the size of the bedroom lol

Going to hit the gym here tomorrow but guessing it'll be pretty sh1t as it's just an on-site gym. Eating more food now as it's AI!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Back from holiday and seem to have a bloody cold coming.. Typical!

Back to work today and crazyyyy busy. 7 clients today, 9 clients tomorrow as well as around 30 client emails to get back to. Slowly working through some of them while on train home!

Training wise;

Trained today, shoulders & arms.

Cable side laterals 3 x 15 + dropset

Heavy partial lat raises 4 x 20

Machine shoulder press 4 x 8

Rear delt swings 4 x 35

Small amount of triceps work

Then went to do biceps but tendinitis played up.

Have been doing occluded work last 3 weeks with no issues.

But, was recommended Kwan Loong oil as it's an anti-inflammatory an anagelsic. Well it arrived today and stupidly got cocky so tried heavy hammer curls etc before my occluded work. Big mistake as elbow is playing up again now 

Diet wise, pushing calories upto 5200 for next 2-3 weeks before prep starts!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Subscribed to this, always enjoy your knowledge and posts.

Best of luck


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

RowRow said:


> Subscribed to this, always enjoy your knowledge and posts.
> 
> Best of luck


Thanks mate!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Back from holiday and seem to have a bloody cold coming.. Typical!
> 
> Back to work today and crazyyyy busy. 7 clients today, 9 clients tomorrow as well as around 30 client emails to get back to. Slowly working through some of them while on train home!
> 
> ...


What's your daily diet looking like bud,to hit that high cals??


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

120g Muesli & Almond Milk

3 Scoops BSN True-Mass

1tbsb Olive Oil

220g Steak

100g Rice

2 Dark Choc Ricecakes

50g Almonds

3 Scoops Glycofuse

30g Pepto-Pro

10g EAA

10g Creatine Mono

2 Scoops Quadricarb

2 Scoops Whey

1 Banana

100g Coco Pops

2 Scoops Whey

220g Steak

100g Rice

2 Dark Choc Ricecakes

50g Almonds

3-4 Weetabix

500g Total Greek Yogurt (full fat)

3tbsp Strawberry Jam

That's pretty much an average day - so easy to get down!

I was thinking of adding in a high calorie day (7000-8000cals) on a Sunday for next 2 weeks too, but digestion is pretty crap at mo which sucks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ah24 said:


> 120g Muesli & Almond Milk
> 
> 3 Scoops BSN True-Mass
> 
> ...


That looks a lovely mix of food mate, every meal looks like something to look forward too lol


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

R0BLET said:


> That looks a lovely mix of food mate, every meal looks like something to look forward too lol


I really can't stand the whole 'chicken & rice' 6x a day!

So make sure all my meals are decent enough but foods I look forward to 

Of course as I get closer to the show, food choices will gradually get slightly more 'sensible' and traditional - but only when needed!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ah24 said:


> I really can't stand the whole 'chicken & rice' 6x a day!
> 
> So make sure all my meals are decent enough but foods I look forward to
> 
> Of course as I get closer to the show, food choices will gradually get slightly more 'sensible' and traditional - but only when needed!


The last meal of the day had me, looks gooood!!

But yes the chicken and rice going in all day is laborious I bet. Jim has me on a mix of foods but sensible stuff.

Do you have a cheat meal at all?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

R0BLET said:


> The last meal of the day had me, looks gooood!!
> 
> But yes the chicken and rice going in all day is laborious I bet. Jim has me on a mix of foods but sensible stuff.
> 
> Do you have a cheat meal at all?


I take weekends 'off' the diet. So basically I still try and hit rough macros but I'll have dinner at the girlfriends mums on a Saturday, cinema on Sunday with popcorn etc. So little treats to break it up and just try and hit protein target along with decent amount of carbs / fats


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ah24 said:


> 120g Muesli & Almond Milk
> 
> 3 Scoops BSN True-Mass
> 
> ...


I tried to have a high calorie day on saturday but like you digestion is crap and i failed miserably! I actually can't wait to start prep as i'm sick of eating!

How was the holiday mate? the food good in the hotel?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

liam0810 said:


> I tried to have a high calorie day on saturday but like you digestion is crap and i failed miserably! I actually can't wait to start prep as i'm sick of eating!
> 
> How was the holiday mate? the food good in the hotel?


I'm exactly the same, roll on June 1st when I start dieting!

Holiday was awesome, will upload couple pics later. Food was good, did 2 days in Dubai eating at diff places then 2 days in an all inclusive in a neighbouring emirate called Ras A Khaimmah.

Just finished first session of the day;

Flat bench with chains, 8 x 3

Heavy Pulldowns, 5 x 8/8/6/6/6

Trap Bar a deadlifts with Chains, 5 x 5

Highlight = 150kg + chains bench:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Quick pic of my colleague Akash that I mentioned in opening post who does my programs. He's 21, dirty natty scumbag and 9.5 weeks out of first show. He does my training, in return I do his diet / cardio for him


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Quick, annoying update..

Training 2x per day on Weds may not have been the best thing to do whilst ill lol... Was even worse yesterday.. Which was on one of my busiest days. Was up at 6am... Then had 12 clients throughout the day and back home at 11pm. Back up again at 6 today and keep coughing up [email protected] still.

Was meant to train today, but have dropped calories, and moved training tomorrow - hopefully should be fine again tomorrow if I rest up today.

Frustrating!

On a separate note, had 2 clients travel from Cambridge to come see me for consults yesterday. One of them is a bikini competitor, was scary looking at her plans from previous coaches. One of the coaches is quite well known for bikini prep in UK and her programs etc are shocking. Guess the sayings true 'some look good in spite of what they do, not because of it.'


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Quick, annoying update..
> 
> Training 2x per day on Weds may not have been the best thing to do whilst ill lol... Was even worse yesterday.. Which was on one of my busiest days. Was up at 6am... Then had 12 clients throughout the day and back home at 11pm. Back up again at 6 today and keep coughing up [email protected] still.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear about the bug

got a friend who was in same situation dieted on silly calories loads of cv just stalled her boyfriend took over and had to double calories and cut cv to get back on track and loosing weight.this was mentoring from a top UK bikini competitor


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Quick, annoying update..
> 
> Training 2x per day on Weds may not have been the best thing to do whilst ill lol... Was even worse yesterday.. Which was on one of my busiest days. Was up at 6am... Then had 12 clients throughout the day and back home at 11pm. Back up again at 6 today and keep coughing up [email protected] still.
> 
> ...


I've known something like that, lots and lots of cardio and barely 1000 cals a day.

Hope you feel better soon mate


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear you've not been well! Best get it out of the way now before prep though.....

Chin up and get well soon!!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks for get well posts! Feeling a bit better now, just a blocked nose.

Trained legs today, had 45mins so did;

Prone Leg Cur -l 4 x 8 + double drop

Leg Press - 6 x 10 + 1 x 20

Walking Lunges - 3 x 40m

Were spasming after as took v little rest 

Photo taken before I left work:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ah24 said:


> Thanks for get well posts! Feeling a bit better now, just a blocked nose.
> 
> Trained legs today, had 45mins so did;
> 
> ...


Calves look insane mate!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Suprakill4 said:


> Calves look insane mate!


Thanks!

Legs in general are an 'ok' point for me.. Not quite as impressive as yours but gradually improving. It's my chest & back that we're crap, training them 3x a week has deff bought them up though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ah24 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Legs in general are an 'ok' point for me.. Not quite as impressive as yours but gradually improving. It's my chest & back that we're crap, training them 3x a week has deff bought them up though


Nah my legs just appear good because the rest of me is so so small lol.

3 x a week! No wander ya getting ill. That's gotta kill ya Cns?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nah my legs just appear good because the rest of me is so so small lol.
> 
> 3 x a week! No wander ya getting ill. That's gotta kill ya Cns?


Haha yeah smashes CNS! Point was to purposely 'over reach' and then back off before prep starts (2 weeks). So, gradually ramped intensity up, then volume and then both together. I think it would have been fine if I hadn't gone to Dubai? I think battering myself in the gym + forcing 5000 cals when digestion is crap means immune system is down.

So when usually I fight off any bugs this one f*cked me!

All a learning curve I guess 

In the middle of setting up initial plans with prep coach so will see if he wants me to carry on with food etc this last 2 weeks or back off slightly. After talking to Will, I'd prefer to push for whatever small amount of muscle I can still gain.. But will wait & see.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ah24 said:


> Haha yeah smashes CNS! Point was to purposely 'over reach' and then back off before prep starts (2 weeks). So, gradually ramped intensity up, then volume and then both together. I think it would have been fine if I hadn't gone to Dubai? I think battering myself in the gym + forcing 5000 cals when digestion is crap means immune system is down.
> 
> So when usually I fight off any bugs this one f*cked me!
> 
> ...


Stick to the target mate which no doubt is to come in peeled. Can't imagine can add much lbm in such a short time but suppose we do grow in spurts.

I know when I up volume I do get ill, and quickly. Doesn't help that missus does nursing so brings all the bugs back home to me, selfish cow thinking about her career when I'm trying to be a bodybuilder ffs! Lol.

Looking well though mate can't wait to see when shredded.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Haha yeah smashes CNS! Point was to purposely 'over reach' and then back off before prep starts (2 weeks). So, gradually ramped intensity up, then volume and then both together. I think it would have been fine if I hadn't gone to Dubai? I think battering myself in the gym + forcing 5000 cals when digestion is crap means immune system is down.
> 
> So when usually I fight off any bugs this one f*cked me!
> 
> ...


How long would you typically take to build up to overreaching level of training and then how long would you overreach for?

Obviously without giving away all your secrets!

Sorry, also other than avocados what is a realistic substitute for nuts/nut butters as I struggle to get a good number of fats in my diet due to being allergic to all nuts


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

RowRow said:


> How long would you typically take to build up to overreaching level of training and then how long would you overreach for?
> 
> Obviously without giving away all your secrets!
> 
> Sorry, also other than avocados what is a realistic substitute for nuts/nut butters as I struggle to get a good number of fats in my diet due to being allergic to all nuts


Hmm if I'm honest:

- There's really not much written on over-reaching principles and 'rights & wrongs'

- It's the first time I've purposely played around and tried pushing myself to burning out

That said, there's a few things I'd go by with clients; Training age, nutrition, usual recovery capabilities, previous program (volume or intensity based) and the main one - natural or AAS?

What I did this time was:

3 weeks intensity based training

4 weeks high volume / frequency

4 weeks of increasing BOTH concluding with my final week being training 6 days, one of them 2x day, plus chains, plus intensity techniques like partials, drop sets and mechanical advantage sets.. And pushing total amount of work sets up.

I'm then going to follow this with a 'deload' week where I'll only do 1 working set on each exercises. Which *should* trigger some last minute growth 

As far as fats go my favourite sources are:

- Oily Fish

- Liquid Fish Oils (flavoured ones taste OK and great source of fats.. Each tbsp is obv 14-15g fat)

- Butter / Olive Oil (add to meals like rice etc

- Whole Eggs

- Coconut Oil (great pre-workout as high in MCT's, also high in lauric acid - has anti-viral properties)

- Coconut Milk (expensive but makes shakes taste AWESOME

- Total Greek Yogurt (NOT the 0% one)


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Great information thank you!

Certainly gives some food for thought.

The food options will be great too. Means when I come to change my diet around next month I can add more variety


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Is the lad from the pic earlier doing nutrition side of prep sorry can't remember his name

looking good leading into prep stayed in good condition.

been nice to see someone training a little out of the box and not following weider principles


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

oaklad said:


> Is the lad from the pic earlier doing nutrition side of prep sorry can't remember his name
> 
> looking good leading into prep stayed in good condition.
> 
> been nice to see someone training a little out of the box and not following weider principles


Thanks mate 

So, I do Akash' nutrition and prep etc

He's done my training routines up until now and I've controlled my own nutrition.

Moving forward into actual prep the person taking care of all my training/nutrition etc will be Scott Stevenson.. Excited to be working with him as he's v clever and a bit of a nerd like me!


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> So, I do Akash' nutrition and prep etc
> 
> ...


knew you helped each other couldn't remember which way!!

I've read quite a bit of his stuff.he prepped jordan peters and pete hill before as well as Paul scarborough so should be in good hands there


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Great work on the bench and chains mate :beer:

Looking great too!!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

R0BLET said:


> Great work on the bench and chains mate :beer:
> 
> Looking great too!!


Thanks v much dude!

OK, so over-reaching phase done & dusted. Was fkin hard. Last week as you know; had cold, sore throat, blocked nose... Also ended up with 4-5 ulcers appearing toward the end of the week. Suuuuper run down. No appetite either.

New week this week, still feel knackered/no appetite.... But into deload phase:

- Low volume (1-2 work sets per exercise)

- Hitting chest & back 3x over 2 week period (reduced from 6)

Today was first session;

*Flat Bench (no accommodating resistance),* Planned 1 x 5 at 140KG.... Ended up getting 9 reps! (PB)

*Incl. DB Press,* 1 x 8 reps at 65KG DB's (PB) & 1 x 12 at 45KG DB's

*Chins, semi supinated,* 1 x 8 (plus slow eccentric)

*Pulldowns,* 1 x 12 + 4-5 partials

*Seated Cable Rows,* 1 x 12... Rest paused to 16... Rest paused to 20 reps

*Nautilus Pullover,* 1 x FAILURE around 8-12 reps.. Wasn't counting.

Next week dropping reps on bench to 3 and going for 160KG.

Following week 1RM (if shoulder is OK) for 175/180KG.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Another deload session today,

Shoulders & Triceps:

Seated DB Press, 2 work sets @ 8 reps each

Smith Machine Barbell Press, 2 work sets.. 1 @ 8 reps & 1 @ 12 reps

Lat Raises, 3 x 12

Rear Delt Swings, 3 x 35

Cable Pushdowns, 2 x 20

Closed Grip Bench, 2 x 8

Incl. DB Triceps Ext., 3 x 12

Nice session - joints all felt pretty good!

Still haven't got appetite back properly yet so not sure where calories are (guessing 4200-4500).


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Second chest & back deload session:

PB on flat bench and incl. DB Press...

Flat Bench = 160KG for 4

Incl. DB Press - 65KG for 7

Pulldowns - 1 x 6-8 and 1 x 12

Seated Cable Rows - 1 x 8 with 2sec pause and 1 x 8 just repped out

Cable Pullovers - 2 x 12


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Impressive stuff Adam, fvcking strong and really good reps too, impressed:thumb:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sharpy76 said:


> Impressive stuff Adam, fvcking strong and really good reps too, impressed:thumb:


Thanks mate! Repeating same session Wednesday but dropping bench to 1RM and going to go for 180 I think. Previously my PB was 160kg for 1 rep.

My numbers on back exercises aren't so impressive hence no videos etc... Buuuut, massively improved from 3months ago. I used to use maybe 1/2 a stack on most pulldown machines, now 1-2 blocks away from full stack.

Fingers crossed it's paying off thickness wise!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Thanks mate! Repeating same session Wednesday but dropping bench to 1RM and going to go for 180 I think. Previously my PB was 160kg for 1 rep.
> 
> My numbers on back exercises aren't so impressive hence no videos etc... Buuuut, massively improved from 3months ago. I used to use maybe 1/2 a stack on most pulldown machines, now 1-2 blocks away from full stack.
> 
> Fingers crossed it's paying off thickness wise!


I struggle to pull decent weight on pull downs tbh, actually thinking about I'm just not very strong in general lol.

I have a couple of decentish exercises but my strength is just sh1t. I try to make up for it with very strict form but it'd be nice to have both!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sharpy76 said:


> I struggle to pull decent weight on pull downs tbh, actually thinking about I'm just not very strong in general lol.
> 
> I have a couple of decentish exercises but my strength is just sh1t. I try to make up for it with very strict form but it'd be nice to have both!


This is where I periodise things.. Periods/days where I'll go for slightly more traditional BBer style rep ranges and focus on contractions etc..

Then periods/days where I'll focus on numbers and continually beating them.

No right/wrong way really, but good to mix the two up! Since doing strength work for back, it's made me stronger / more efficient at my moderate-high rep sets.

Which = more muscle


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great dumbell pressing. Keep the videos coming mate loving them. Gets me fired up for my session!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Thanks mate! Repeating same session Wednesday but dropping bench to 1RM and going to go for 180 I think. Previously my PB was 160kg for 1 rep.
> 
> My numbers on back exercises aren't so impressive hence no videos etc... Buuuut, massively improved from 3months ago. I used to use maybe 1/2 a stack on most pulldown machines, now 1-2 blocks away from full stack.
> 
> Fingers crossed it's paying off thickness wise!


I'm the exact opposite my back is pretty strong but chest sucks strength wise


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

V small update from me..

Nothing crazy exciting to report though!

Firstly, I'll now be using Nathan Harman as my prep coach for my show (should get plans tomorrow). I think Scott.S is a little too busy at the moment, so thought best to change before prep started. No denying Nathan gets people in good shape, though I do know he's a fan of cardio (uh oh).

In other not so good news, appetite has been rubbish and so has food last two days. Called an end to relationship with my girlfriend, been with her almost 3 years and she's theeee most supportive person I've ever met. Never argue etc..

But, for the last 6-8 months things haven't felt 'right' in that although the relationship is great, I just don't feel about her the same she does me. Stupidly kept putting off talking to her, until she burst into tears this morning at 6am whilst dropping me off to train station.

Absolute worst thing I've ever had to do, was horrible seeing her in hysterics and saying she'd accept the fact I don't feel the same etc 

Really hit me harder than I thought... So although it was my choice, todays been pretty sh1t tbh.

Sorry to put it here, sometimes helps just getting it out there.

Anyway... tomorrow aiming for a 180kg bench if head is in the game.. fingers crossed.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

ah24 said:


> V small update from me..
> 
> Nothing crazy exciting to report though!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the relationship mate.

It's never a nice position to be in but you have to follow your heart sometimes and if it's not right for you it's not right.

Try your best not to let it affect you too much you did what was right for you both ultimately in the long run


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

RowRow said:


> Sorry to hear about the relationship mate.
> 
> It's never a nice position to be in but you have to follow your heart sometimes and if it's not right for you it's not right.
> 
> Try your best not to let it affect you too much you did what was right for you both ultimately in the long run


Thanks mate, sound like such a pu$$y but really didn't think it'd affect me at all!

Keep remind myself of that last sentence. It's more the 'routine' we miss I guess.. Have done EVERYTHING with her for last 3 years - just feels weird.

Anways.. back on training talk from tomorrow


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Getting most of food down OK, diet & cardio plans through from Nathan.

Approx. 3500cals, high carb and low-moderate fat. Complete change to my current diet, which is really going to make food prep a nightmare (out house 16+hours a day, plus splitting from missus who previously did all food).

Reallyyyyy kindly @Bad Alan has offered to help me with food prep for next couple weeks until I find a flat and move up to London. Really wasn't expecting it - amazing gesture.

In more depressing news; I have to do 30mins cardio 6x a week already  Did it today, soooo fkin boring!!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Adam, This is only a temporary loan of MY prep chef fyi... 

Be good to see u for a catch up anyway 

Moving is a stressful time, especially on prep and we know how busy u are so we're v happy to support u when u need it. Living in London will be awesome and will make life a hell of a lot easier in the long run. Keep ya head up  x


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bodyweight has dropped another 1-2lb from last week, from this Sunday just gone have taken note and will compare weekly.

Also, did BF% yesterday and will keep an eye on how my skinfolds drop, in particular; sub-scap, mid-axillary and supra-iliac sites.

Did chest & back + 30mins cardio yesterday. Today will be legs + 30mins cardio - downloaded Netflix on my iPad so that helps keep me going!

Massiveeee thanks to Will & Claire. As I mentioned a couple of posts back, Will is helping me with meal prep at the mo and was also great to head over to theirs and get their opinions on some personal stuff 

About to eat my first beef mince meal - can't wait!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Like I said I've had big weight drops too, think it's just "offseason" crap coming off. Will slow down for sure and you really don't have that much to come off I don't think.

Lemme know how the meals are lol  no issue doing it just tag it onto our food prep, easy.

Good to catch up mate!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> Like I said I've had big weight drops too, think it's just "offseason" crap coming off. Will slow down for sure and you really don't have that much to come off I don't think.
> 
> Lemme know how the meals are lol  no issue doing it just tag it onto our food prep, easy.
> 
> Good to catch up mate!


Yep, definitely just water etc..

Food was spot on btw! Got 1 chicken meal and beef mince to go before bed 

Did legs earlier;

*Prone Leg Curl (Hip externally rotated),* 4 x 12 (superset with)

*Leg Extension,* 4 x 12

Final set, double drop-set on each

*45 Degree Leg Press,* 4 x 8

*Squats W/ Chains,* Work upto approximate 8RM and then 2 more sets with that of 6-8

*Walking Lunges,* 1 x 40m

*Reverse Crunches,* 3 x 10

*Roll-Outs,* 2 x 12

After that did 30mins on bike, watching episode 2 of Prison Break... Seems to be helping with the boredom!

*Supplements:*

- 12g BCAA before & after training

- Probiotics

- Digestive Enzymes with red meat meals

- 10g Glutamine (not for 'muscle building' properties, more for gut health / immune function)


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Yep, definitely just water etc..
> 
> Food was spot on btw! Got 1 chicken meal and beef mince to go before bed
> 
> ...


I love the glutamine for that reason too mate  find it helps a lot!

Glad the food is ok - as good as prep food can be anyway!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Into the swing of foods etc now, getting all meals down pretty easy - though fkin starving within an hour of eating each meal and still on 3500cals lol... Think it's the drastic drop in fats.

Getting used to cardio too now, time seems to be going a little quicker. Onto episode 3 of Prison Break - makes such a difference having something to watch! Last prep I went upto two hours per day but nothing to keep me entertained!

Did chest & back Monday, legs Tuesday and Shoulders & arms yesterday... so will just do 20-30mins of abs plus CV today.

BTW if anyone hasn't tried it, Scivation Xtend in Blue Raspberry is fkin awesome! Literally like a melted slush puppy. Amazing 

Lastly, down another 1lb since Sunday and really feel A LOT less watery - will try take pics to compare from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## w0ts0n (Nov 22, 2010)

Following along. You know where I am if you need me. Good luck.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Xtend rules... I live on the grape one!!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

w0ts0n said:


> Following along. You know where I am if you need me. Good luck.


Hope you're well mate?! Thanks, appreciate the support - it REALLY was invaluable last time as you know! (Not just saying that).


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Quick update:

2lbs down from last weekend so all good! Got plans through for 'supplements' so looking forward to getting on those. Nothing crazy / exciting / outrageous but every little helps 

Trained legs today, did:

*Prone Hamstring Curls, * 4 x 8

*Squats W/ Chains (Plus pause),* working upto approx. 6RM

*Walking Lunges,* 3 x 60m

*Decline Bench Rev. Crunches,* 3 x 10

*Cable Crunches,* 3 x 15

*Pulldown Vacuum Crunches,* 3 x 10

Then 30mins CV after... Getting into the swing of it, although a blister on inside of thigh lol.

Also - pic of my colleague I'm helping dieting for his show. 6 weeks tomorrow and his back is pretty much ready, just the upper body has some that still needs to come off. Should be ready early so can feed him up running into it.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Akash looks mint mate, really great work and from beginning pics looks to have added muscle too.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok so,

3lbs drop in the end from Sunday to Sunday which is cool. Couple of people have said face is looking slimmer already (moon face nearly gone lol)

Today is back & shoulders hypertrophy so will be this:

*Nautilus Pullover,* 3 x 12

*Seated Cable Row (Wide semi supinated handle),* 3 x 8 W/ pause at contraction

*Pulldowns,* 3 x 10

*Seated DB Shrugs,* 3 x 12 W/ 3sec pause at contraction (adds to total TUT as it's a short ROM movement)

*Gironda Style Lat Raises,* 3 x 12

*Rear Delt Swings,* 4 x 25

*'6 Ways',* 3 x 10 (Not looking forward to these.. gay exercises but cool finisher to pump blood into shoulders.. Painful)

Diet wise everything same.

Nailed it over weekend, yesterday as had lost 3lbs replaced one of my normal chicken & rice meals with a Nandos butterfly chicken + 1/4 chicken and spicy rice (just removed skin) and had a Coke Zero.

Simple change but is nice to feel like you're not on a diet for an hour


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Ok so,
> 
> 3lbs drop in the end from Sunday to Sunday which is cool. Couple of people have said face is looking slimmer already (moon face nearly gone lol)
> 
> ...


Removed skin!!! That's the part you've paid for PMSL


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

R0BLET said:


> Removed skin!!! That's the part you've paid for PMSL


I know!

Till girl: What spice would you like?

Me: Doesn't really matter - I'm going to miss out on it 

Ahhh well - needs must I guess!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ah24 said:


> I know!
> 
> Till girl: What spice would you like?
> 
> ...


Bet she thought you was a weirdo lol

But good work on resisting!! And good work on the 3lb loss :beer:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Will be training chest & arms later, looking forward to it although left pec has a bit of a twinge so will play by ear.

Legs yesterday, did banded leg press for first time - was tough!

Also training abs 3x week which should help improve their thickness.

Lastly, bit gay but had the need to spend some cash.... Fed up with having a hairy back and getting people to shave it.. Sooo gone and booked laser hair removal lol - first proper session today!


----------



## w0ts0n (Nov 22, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Fed up with having a hairy back and getting people to shave it.. Sooo gone and booked laser hair removal lol


It's a shame they can't move it from your back to your head. 

I'm good thanks mate. Talk soon.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

w0ts0n said:


> It's a shame they can't move it from your back to your head.
> 
> I'm good thanks mate. Talk soon.


Haha pr1ck! I've told you before..... It's just the way my barber cuts it. I'm not going bald 

You in Mexico now??


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Off day from training today, just cardio..

Noticing I keep getting v bloated after eating my oats and this morning was actually quite painful. Have seen a lot recently on FB etc about 'cream of rice'.

I have rice as all my other carb meals and digest it fine, so have just ordered some ground rice from amazon - will see what it's all about!

Pretty chilled out day, lot's of client cancellations at last minute (probably because of the weather!)

Just finished a shoot with one of my clients, this guys done great. He works 50-60hour weeks for a finance firm, no plans to compete, isn't a bodybuilder etc.

I've trained him for last 12 weeks, and in that time he went to Greece on holiday 4 weeks ago, Ibiza for 5 nights for his stag do last week, a funeral Monday just gone as well as his own wedding in two days time! Pretty impressed with his dedication!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks great - saw him on FB. Like hearing stories of that and the dedication people have!

How's the back hair? 

Try organic baby rice, look that up! Expensive but apparently a v good sub for oats.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> Looks great - saw him on FB. Like hearing stories of that and the dedication people have!
> 
> How's the back hair?
> 
> Try organic baby rice, look that up! Expensive but apparently a v good sub for oats.


Yeah he's done really well and v determined!

Haha smoooooooth atm! Was fkin grim having it done though, lower back fine. Lats etc hurt quite a bit but upper traps and neck made me feel sick! Can 'feel' / hear the laser zapping when it's that close and smells like singed hair!

Only another 7 sessions to go lol.

Will look out for the organic baby rice too!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

*14 Weeks Out*

Another 3lbs down in total this week, happy with that and guys at work have made comments that legs are already looking leaner. Veins through shins when I walk etc 

Trained legs yesterday;

*Prone Hamstring Curl,* 4 x 8

*Squats,* 5 x 6 (meant to be paused reps, but low back wasn't feeling 100% so just repped out like usual)

*Walking Lunges,* 3 x 30m (absolute killer as always)

*Banded Hypers,* 3 x 12

*Decline Leg Raises,* 3 x 12

*Cable Crunches,* 3 x 15

*Pulldown Vacuum Crunches,* 3 x 10

30mins CV to finish.

Was allowed cheat meal last night, went for an Indian (onion bhajis, battered prawns, lamb bhuna, rice, peshwari naan and some ice cream.... amazing) Then went to see 22 Jump Street at cinema - was great to unwind and switch off from work for a few hours!

Back on it today 

2 quick photo's from yesterday too..





P.S Had trained legs 20mins before photo's so separation is blurred and they also look artificially bigger in this pic due to pump.. Will try take non-pumped photo next week


----------



## w0ts0n (Nov 22, 2010)

ah24 said:


> You in Mexico now??


Yup. Chillin out here, 2 min walk from the beach. Signed up for the local gym yesterday, easing back into it but the 30 - 35c heat and no AC doesn't make that easy. On the upside I can make a killer guacamole now  . Struggling to find protein powder, but chicken/beef is cheap and I have a BBQ so no real excuses.

Looking much learner in those pics ^

Out of interest, what is your waist size? Very hard to tell from that picture, looks like a decent taper.

If I can get back, can you get tickets to your show? How are you getting there?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Quick update..

Another 2lbs down this week, so happy with that. Quads and back appear a little leaner but that's about it.

Food wise, no changes - except switched almond milk for coconut milk - fuk me that tastes good! Only 20cals per 100ml so absolutely fine, added to oats makes 'em taste good, or cold out fridge with my choc protein shake 

Had Nandos last night which always breaks up the diet a little.

Deload week with training this week, today was back & shoulders:

*Nautilus Pullover,* 3-4 warm ups and then 1 x 12 to complete concentric failure, followed by isometric failure

*Seated Cable Rows,* 2 x 8 - second set double drop-set

*Lat Pulldowns (semi supinated grip),* 2 x 10 - last set complete failure, then partials to failure and then scapula retractions

*Seated Shrugs,* 3 x 12 W/ 3sec holds at top

*Gironda Laterals,* 3 x 12 final set run the rack back down to 4KG DB's... Killer!

*6-Ways,* 3 x 10 - suuuper pumped after this

Trained in Crawley rather than at work as had late clients today.. Got to work then hit bike for 30mins 

Changing up next phase of training, away from PHAT onto a PPL style routine.. Looking forward to change up mentally!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

V small change to diet from Nathan;

10g dropped from carbs in 4 of my meals. Easy peasy - so 75g white rice with meals now.

Also, not sure if I mentioned before - but have started using ground rice as porridge in mornings, mix in a small amount of waldens caramel syrup. Lovely!

Trained legs & abs this morn.. Now about to do 30min CV. Prison break here I come!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Adam have you tried tpw zero syrups? They **** all over waldens mate I'd highly recommend for diet


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> Adam have you tried tpw zero syrups? They **** all over waldens mate I'd highly recommend for diet


Nah haven't tried them yet?! Will give 'em a go next! Which is your fav?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Nah haven't tried them yet?! Will give 'em a go next! Which is your fav?


Maple syrup is the only one I've been allowed to try lol and it's really good, @RXQueenie loves the butterscotch one. They honestly taste just like the real thing!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ah24 said:


> Nah haven't tried them yet?! Will give 'em a go next! Which is your fav?


They're mine! And butterscotch is my fav but maple syrup goes well with oats. I didn't get on so well with the strawberry x


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

ah24 said:


> V small change to diet from Nathan;
> 
> 10g dropped from carbs in 4 of my meals. Easy peasy - so 75g white rice with meals now.
> 
> ...


Do you literally just blend basmati rice and cook it?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

RowRow said:


> Do you literally just blend basmati rice and cook it?


Apparently you can do it that way..

But, in Tesco / Sainsburys if you go to the home baking aisle, you can buy 500g bags of 'ground rice'.

Mix with water / almond milk / coconut milk and microwave like you would porridge. Add some sweetener / sugar fee syrup and it's great! Less bloated than with oats


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

How you finding Nathan mate as a coach?

That occlusion training looks interesting


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

The ground rice is great compared to oats eh! If yours in a pink bag mate? My tesco has stopped selling it so got some doves farm stuff and it tastes rancid.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

GetSuperBig said:


> How you finding Nathan mate as a coach?
> 
> That occlusion training looks interesting


Yeah Nathan seems cool so far mate..

Occlusion is v painful, but definitely has a place. Handy to use as I've done if injured 



Suprakill4 said:


> The ground rice is great compared to oats eh! If yours in a pink bag mate? My tesco has stopped selling it so got some doves farm stuff and it tastes rancid.


Hmm think it's a clear bag with a bit of purple on it maybe? Also ordered a few bags from amazon - think the brand is 'Naco' or 'Natco'? So far I'm impressed!


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Adam have you tried tpw zero syrups? They **** all over waldens mate I'd highly recommend for diet


I just can't believe that ther's 0 kcal.... But pancake syrup is so nice


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Update..

Another 1lb down... So down to 191lbs morning weight now. Only 15lbs to go and I'm sub 80 (category I'm aiming for).... 12 weeks out tomorrow so no probs there 

Weight did fluctuate up last two days by a lb.. I think this could be certain things kicking in as well as low fiber (not v 'regular')

Typically I tell clients to shoot for ~10g/1000cals consumed. Tracked mine, I was on 3200-3500cals and only around 13g fiber. Have switched a rice meal with sweet potato and added psylium husk to morning ground rice. So have increased fiber for last 2-3 days, increased water and drunk black coffee with *normal* milk pre-bed.. Seems to have got the bowels moving 

Final upper body deload session today:

*Flat Bench,* 1 x 5 then 1 x 8

*Incl. DB Press,* 1 x 8

*1 Arm DB Rows,* 1 x 20 (RP'd;10/5/3/2)

*Semi Supinated Pulldown,* 3 x 10

*Seated DB Laterals,* 3 x 12 W/ 60sec rest

Followed by 30min cardio.

PWO shake: 3scoops Raspberry Isolate, 10g Coconut Oil, 80g Oats blended... lovely 

Excited for this weekend as have Claire competing in her first bikini comp and also my colleague Akash in his first comp (Juniors)...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

*UPDATE - 11 weeks out today*

3lbs down this week with a few changes - v happy with this and feeling visibly leaner this week. Felt I'd made v little change last week so happy I've made up for it.

Hardest day so far was Thursday, took the day off for Jade's mums bday. Ended up taking them out for breakfast which was tough sitting watching them eating full English, pancakes etc whilst I sat there with a shaker of oats & whey.

Then throughout day didn't really have much planned to just kept thinking of next meal (usually at work I'm rushing around with clients so don't have this!)

Decided to go cinema to take my mind off it, watched Edge of Tomorrow - was awesome! Had a large Coke Zero as my 'treat' .... yep I live dangerously.

Theeeen, they all headed out to Prezzo for pizza, pasta, garlic bread with cheese etc..... For the first time *ever* I ordered a fkin salad! WTF!

Anywaaaays, way I look at it is if I can survive Thurs where I was soooo hungry - rest of prep should be relatively easy so long as I keep myself busy as always.

Couple pics too..


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

ah24 said:


> *UPDATE - 11 weeks out today*
> 
> 3lbs down this week with a few changes - v happy with this and feeling visibly leaner this week. Felt I'd made v little change last week so happy I've made up for it.
> 
> ...


Can't you have as much diet drink etc as u want whilst dieting as their zero cal

I pretty much live of diet coke lol


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

bail said:


> Can't you have as much diet drink etc as u want whilst dieting as their zero cal
> 
> I pretty much live of diet coke lol


Yeah, but I do try limit it somewhat. Not from calorie perspective or artificial sweeteners giving me brain cancer etc lol... But, because I've got a sensitive stomach so get stomach cramps usually after drinking stuff like that. Try to only have it 1-2per week MAX so digestion isn't f**ked up.

(This is just me personally - nothing wrong with the drinks if you tolerate them - there's just something in them I don't get on with).

My preferred treat on a Sat night is sugar free jellies, they don't seem to have any effect on my stomach


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Yeah, but I do try limit it somewhat. Not from calorie perspective or artificial sweeteners giving me brain cancer etc lol... But, because I've got a sensitive stomach so get stomach cramps usually after drinking stuff like that. Try to only have it 1-2per week MAX so digestion isn't f**ked up.
> 
> (This is just me personally - nothing wrong with the drinks if you tolerate them - there's just something in them I don't get on with).
> 
> My preferred treat on a Sat night is sugar free jellies, they don't seem to have any effect on my stomach


Ohhhh I see, yeah aspartame etc is terrible for you a family friend is a pilot and told not to drink it due to slowing down reactions lol,

I do stil get through the stuff daily something I should def curb,

Looking great in the pics btw


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking well on point Adam great work! BUT on Thursday you should realise it's only food so ****ing man up and think big picture like you've said 

Changes so far v noticeable.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> Looking well on point Adam great work! BUT on Thursday you should realise it's only food so ****ing man up and think big picture like you've said
> 
> Changes so far v noticeable.


Thanks dude..

I know - I just like to whinge 

Foods the one thing off-season that I love, me and Jade don't drink at all etc so used to go eat out at diff restaurants etc.. So when I diet it puts me in a bad mood pretty quickly lol.

I'm fine when at work as just get it done - but find it a lot harder when food I like is in front of me. I don't give in but it does p1ss me off!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Thanks dude..
> 
> I know - I just like to whinge
> 
> ...


Yea I love food too mate and it is hard especially like now when I'd love to join in with Claire after her show. But needs must, I guess it's more difficult now (or is for me) as 11 weeks out is still such a long time lol! When closer you can think "oh it's only a couple of weeks" but for now it feels like being deprived for ages.

Least you know how to work around it keeping busy!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I love food too mate and it is hard especially like now when I'd love to join in with Claire after her show. But needs must, I guess it's more difficult now (or is for me) as 11 weeks out is still such a long time lol! When closer you can think "oh it's only a couple of weeks" but for now it feels like being deprived for ages.
> 
> Least you know how to work around it keeping busy!


Yep v hard for you at the mo as all you'll be wanting to do is enjoy a decent meal out with Claire, enjoy the foods with her etc.

But, I guess it's why we do what we do - it's fkin hard and not many can do it. Makes all the sacrifice worth it when you DO get to that end goal on stage!

Sooo looking forward to our meal after show! Jade's excited too haha.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Yep v hard for you at the mo as all you'll be wanting to do is enjoy a decent meal out with Claire, enjoy the foods with her etc.
> 
> But, I guess it's why we do what we do - it's fkin hard and not many can do it. Makes all the sacrifice worth it when you DO get to that end goal on stage!
> 
> Sooo looking forward to our meal after show! Jade's excited too haha.


Yea definately - I'm motivated just by trying to best the last outing on stage as I'm sure you are too.

We both are aswell!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Small update as I barely get time to update properly..

Training going well, training 3 on 1 off at the moment 3 'heavy' days and 3 'moderate' days.

Cardio = 3 x HIIT sessions on wingate bike (fkin brutal).... 2 x 30min sessions PWO (changed this around)

Supplement wise only changes have been additional probiotics on top of my digestive enzymes as bowel movements aren't as consistent as they should be. Not too sure why as fiber is at around 10g/1000cals eaten which usually does the job for me.. Maybe stress related.

Journal wise this is a pretty boring log due to time restraints so thought I'd throw up pics of yesterdays meals for anyone interested..

*Meal 1 - 100g Bran Flakes + 2 Scoops Iso-100 + 1 tbso EVOO*



*Meal 2 - 250g 95% Beef Mince + 70g White Rice*



*Meal 3 - 200g Chicken + 70g White Rice*



*Meal 4 PWO - 80g Oats + 1 Scoop Isolate + 10g Coconut Oil*



Usually use BSN Syntha-6 ISO here but ran out 

*Meal 5 - 250g 95% Beef Mince + 200g Sweet Potato*



*Meal 6 - 400g 0% Greek Yoghurt + Walden Farms or TPW Syrups*



Nothing crazy but means my foods are slightly more enjoyable than the typical boring BB foods.


----------



## gilly (May 30, 2005)

Hi mate ,how do you flavour your beef mince?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

gilly said:


> Hi mate ,how do you flavour your beef mince?


 @Bad Alan would be best person to ask! He v kindly cooks my beef mince... And does a bloody good job!

I just do my rice each eve with Lea & Perrins, and mixed spices + peppers.


----------



## gilly (May 30, 2005)

Thanks mate good luck with the prep......


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Adam u have that dymatize stuff? have u tried birthday cake flavour? meant to be EPIC!!

are u coming round tomorrow? I've some cool news for u...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

RXQueenie said:


> Adam u have that dymatize stuff? have u tried birthday cake flavour? meant to be EPIC!!
> 
> are u coming round tomorrow? I've some cool news for u...


Been using the ISO-100 through whole of prep as well as BSN Syntha-6 ISO but only chocolate and cookies &'cream flavour (so good!).... Everytime I went to order bday cake it bloody sold out! Now it's back in stock but I've got a full tub of cookies & cream!

Yep will be over... Excited for the good news now?!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Been using the ISO-100 through whole of prep but only chocolate and cookies &'cream flavour (so good!).... Everytime I went to order bday cake it bloody sold out! Now it's back in stock but I've got a full tub of cookies & cream!
> 
> Yep will be over... Excited for the good news now?!


Where do you order yours from mate isit

Cheaper than dolphin fitness?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

bail said:


> Where do you order yours from mate isit
> 
> Cheaper than dolphin fitness?


I either order from Dolphin or CardiffSportsNutrition - both similar price I think? Just depends who has stock in


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Update: 10 weeks out*

No change in bodyweight this week, after the 3lbs drop previously.

Added 1 interval to each session on wingate bike (now at 6 instead of 5). Reduced carbs slightly too.

Photo's from Saturday afternoon before refeed yesterday:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bit of a random one but thought I'd post it in case anyone wanted to try it..

Usually most of my meals are eaten cold at work as we have no microwave and at work 16hours a day... But, on a Fri/Sat eve Jade will typically cook my last meal for me as I get home a little earlier. So, usually 200g chicken & 200g sweet potato - hot.

This week, tried something different and it was bloody lovely! Made a mini 'pizza' using:

- Warburtons Square Wraps (25g carbs each)

- 200g Chicken

- Peppers & Rocket

- 1 tbsp Tomato Passata (about 1g carb)

Laid it all on the wrap and stuck in oven for literally 5mins or so to toast it. Amazing! Sometimes nice to break the 'traditional' diet food up a little


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Bit of a random one but thought I'd post it in case anyone wanted to try it..
> 
> Usually most of my meals are eaten cold at work as we have no microwave and at work 16hours a day... But, on a Fri/Sat eve Jade will typically cook my last meal for me as I get home a little earlier. So, usually 200g chicken & 200g sweet potato - hot.
> 
> ...


Making it for Claire after killing her on legs tonight  thanks for the tip!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Making it for Claire after killing her on legs tonight  thanks for the tip!


Less chat more cooking! x


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Went Oxford Street earlier to go get a new outfit for holiday and meal with Jade post-comp... Noticed bodyweight dropping rapidly after refeed this weekend so thought I'd take an obligatory changing room selfie.... Was surprised - 9.5 weeks out and quads are starting to come through nicely!


----------



## w0ts0n (Nov 22, 2010)

Very very nice looking. ARE THOSE ABS I CAN SEE?!?

Amazing how far you've come with the ab/ab work. I remember a few years ago 

Well gone.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Update - 9 Weeks Out:*

3lbs down this week... So, 2 weeks ago = 3lbs down... last week nothing... this week 3lbs down. Seems to be a theme!

Not much else to report, skinfolds are putting me at 0.5% down from last week too.

On a different note, my colleague/client Akash that I've been prepping for his shows won his Juniors class at the BNBF yesterday 

Pic of his 16 week transformation:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Shaping up really well mate, noticeable even in a tshirt. Proving you can get it done even with a busy schedule


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

test


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

*UPDATE - 8 Weeks Out*

OK, so last weeks refeed day over did it massively and put on 10lbs.... woops..

Worked my fkin ass off this week and dropped *12lbs* - so ended up 2lbs down from previous weeks check-in. Around 31lbs down in total now. 8 weeks in with 8 to go.

Bodyfat was down another 0.4% from last week too, so all going well.

Changed my refeed this week, went v low on food in general during the day and saved it for last night. Took Jade out to a steakhouse near us (Miller & Carter) - was v impressed!

Had:

Garlic Bread w/ Cheese

King Prawns w/ Sweet Chilli Jam

Lettuce Wedge w/ Bacon & Cheese Dressing (weird thing but was actually v nice)

340g Ribeye w/ Chips & Onion Loaf

Macaroni Cheese

Then got home and had some zero fat frozen yoghurt and some low fat cheesecake Jade had made.

Bloody lovely it was! According to Jade's scales this morn, only around 2lbs or so up which is much better!

Photo's from yesterday:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lovely pic of u and jade 

But ffs 10lb up?? Lol. Too funny but good to see the way u do it now works better. the food sounds lush!!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

RXQueenie said:


> Lovely pic of u and jade
> 
> But ffs 10lb up?? Lol. Too funny but good to see the way u do it now works better. the food sounds lush!!


Yeah got a little carried away last week thinking 'ahhh I'm another 3lbs down - I deserve it'..... Clearly not!

Ahh well, 1 blip in 16 weeks shouldn't do too much damage (fingers crossed lol)

Thanks re; pic!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Looking awesome buddy!!! That bf is coming right down but still holding really good size. Love the delts in ur front on pose! Stirations enroute! Well basically arrived


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ah24 said:


> Yeah got a little carried away last week thinking 'ahhh I'm another 3lbs down - I deserve it'..... Clearly not!
> 
> Ahh well, 1 blip in 16 weeks shouldn't do too much damage (fingers crossed lol)
> 
> Thanks re; pic!





ah24 said:


> *UPDATE - 8 Weeks Out*
> 
> OK, so last weeks refeed day over did it massively and put on 10lbs.... woops..
> 
> ...


Looking great mate. Been following this for a while now.

love miller and carter too. Great steak for a good price and there chocolate brownie with ice cream is the nuts


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

sean 162 said:


> Looking awesome buddy!!! That bf is coming right down but still holding really good size. Love the delts in ur front on pose! Stirations enroute! Well basically arrived


Thanks mate! Definitely getting there 

Coach earlier emailed saying he thinks I'll get another 8-12lbs off before the show which should have low back/glutes/hams ready. From the front I'm not a million miles away - but store everything on my back! Just have to keep plugging away though!



Abc987 said:


> Looking great mate. Been following this for a while now.
> 
> love miller and carter too. Great steak for a good price and there chocolate brownie with ice cream is the nuts


Cheers dude - appreciate you following 

Ahhh I missed out on their brownie & ice cream, will 100% be back to nail that in the off-season! V impressed with the steak though, Jade had fillet rare which was cooked spot on. I had the ribeye and again - perfect. V impressed with it and not too long a drive.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

I hear that!! Im exactly the same lower bk n glutes are hard work . Keep it up man its motivating to watch the changes !


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Chest - Moderate*

Todays session (early this afternoon) will be;

*Flat DB Press,* 1 x 8-10 & 1 x 10-12

*Cable Flye,* 4 x 12 (2 from mechanical disadvantage - low - and 2 from mechanical advantage - high)

*Machine Press,* 2 x 8-12 (both taken to failure)

*Upright Rows,* 4 x 10 (working upto top set)

*Rope Pushdowns,* 4 x 20/20/10/10

*Dips,* 50 reps as many sets as it takes


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Looking good mate, things progressing nicely!

And good call on Miller and Carter, hard to go wrong!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

RowRow said:


> Looking good mate, things progressing nicely!
> 
> And good call on Miller and Carter, hard to go wrong!


Thanks mate! And yep, will definitely be going again!

*Pull - Heavy*

This afternoons workout will be;

*Cable Pull-Overs,* 2 x 8-12 (complete failure then isometric hold until failure)

*Pulldown,* 1 x 8-10 & 1 x 10-12

*1 Arm DB Row,* 1 x 50% set (as many reps as poss with 'X' amount of weight, rest 1 minute then must hit at least 50% of the reps of first set. If you fail, you switch the exercise out)

*Neutral Grip Seated Rows,* 1 x 10 (plus double drop-set)

*Rack Trap Bar Deads,* 5 x 5 ramp

*EZ Curls,* 100 reps in as little sets as poss


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

One word sums up how I feel this morning.... disappointed.

I've been waiting for weeks to finally get some Iso-100 Birthday Cake flavoured whey (every time I've tried ordering it's sold out within a day!)

Arrived yesterday, waited until my shake this morning and the bastard thing tastes nothing like Bday Cake!

Best flavour by far is the Cookies & Cream - that sh1t's to die for! So yeah, if anyone was considering ordering it - stick with the Choc or Cookies & Cream!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ah24 said:


> One word sums up how I feel this morning.... disappointed.
> 
> I've been waiting for weeks to finally get some Iso-100 Birthday Cake flavoured whey (every time I've tried ordering it's sold out within a day!)
> 
> ...


Adam you legend! Thanks for taking the bullet and getting that flavour first, you've just saved me £65 lol 

I've heard "reflex banana custard" is awesome too


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> Adam you legend! Thanks for taking the bullet and getting that flavour first, you've just saved me £65 lol
> 
> I've heard "reflex banana custard" is awesome too


Haha yep Reflex IWPro Banana Custard is awesome in my PWO oats! (Going to order the choc peanut next)

First thing in morn I have my ISO-100. Waste of £65 this morn lol


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking excellent, Adam.

The change you've made in recent years is superb


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Looking wicked in your pics mate, Whats diet like?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> Looking excellent, Adam.
> 
> The change you've made in recent years is superb


Thanks mate! Wish I'd worked harder tbh... Only started taking sh1t seriously again last October  ahhh well..



Big ape said:


> Looking wicked in your pics mate, Whats diet like?


Thanks - appreciate the feedback.

Real simple diet and a little unorthodox I guess;

*Meal 1*

80g Bran Flakes W/ 250ml Coconut Milk

2 Scoops Whey

15ml EVOO

*Meal 2*

200g Chicken Breast

70g White Rice

*Meal 3*

250g Beef Mince

70g White Rice

*TRAIN*

*Meal 4*

70g Oats

1 Scoop Whey

10g Coconut Oil

*Meal 5*

250g Beef Mince

Broccoli

*Meal 6*

400g 0% Greek Yoghurt W/ Walden Farms Maple Syrup

3 Caramel Rice Cakes

On non-training days I drop the 3 rice cakes before bed - nice and simple


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ah24 said:


> Haha yep Reflex IWPro Banana Custard is awesome in my PWO oats! (Going to order the choc peanut next)
> 
> First thing in morn I have my ISO-100. Waste of £65 this morn lol


Will likes the choc PB from reflex too 

Remind me to tell u about dymnatize testing when we see u Sunday x


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

RXQueenie said:


> Will likes the choc PB from reflex too
> 
> Remind me to tell u about dymnatize testing when we see u Sunday x


Will do... But just so I'm not stressing over next few days lol - please don't tell me it's bad?!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Update - 6.5 weeks out*

Nothing huge to report this week..

1lb drop in bodyweight from the previous week, had a refeed Sat night (chicken burger & chips) and already this morning weight is back down to my official lowest.

I've dropped red meat from one of my meals and also increased my 2x SSCV sessions from 30mins to 40mins.

This should see me drop approx. 2lbs this week if I can predict what's happening with my body.

Assuming I do that, I only have another 4lbs to lose until I'm safely in the under 80's category - though realistically will push for another 2-6lbs loss on top of that toward the end.

Noticing I'm getting a lot of muscle 'twitches' in the soles of my feet and quads at the mo so going to try adding some potassium on top of my Nexgen multi-vit to see if that helps 

*To add to the above post:*

If any one is interested in where I'm at overall:

3 x HIIT sessions per week (30sec ALL OUT : 2mins 30sec moderate... 6 rounds so 18mins)

2 x SSCV sessions (30mins now to upto 40mins)

TRAINING DAYS:

PRO - 300g

CHO - 230g

Fats - 50-60g

NON-TRAINING DAYS:

PRO - 300g

CHO - 200g

Fats - 50-60g


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Unofficial quick jump on scales this morn shows me at -1lb from last weeks weigh-in day (Saturdays).. So, should be on for that 2lb target hopefully 

Definitely felt slightly more hungry this week, plus a couple of 17 hour days have been pretty tough.

On a more positive note; 'his & hers' breakfast at 6am this morn!



Mine:

70g Bran Flakes

250ml Coconut Milk

2 Scoops Birthday Cake Iso-100

1tbsp EVOO

Jades:

20g Oats w/ Water

1tsp Walden Farms Caramel

1 Scoop Whey

Living the dream - clearly


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Unofficial quick jump on scales this morn shows me at -1lb from last weeks weigh-in day (Saturdays).. So, should be on for that 2lb target hopefully
> 
> Definitely felt slightly more hungry this week, plus a couple of 17 hour days have been pretty tough.
> 
> ...


When you work such a long day do you add extra meals or just have your meals more spaced apart??


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

bail said:


> When you work such a long day do you add extra meals or just have your meals more spaced apart??


No I have the same amount of meals mate, I tend to keep large gaps between meals so that each meal is slightly bigger and keeps me fuller than smaller ones.

Typical day is:

Meal 1 - 5.45am

Meal 2 - 10am

Meal 3 - 2pm

TRAIN - 4pm

Meal 4 - 5.30pm

Meal 5 - 7.30pm

Meal 6 - 10.30pm


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

*UPDATE - 6 Weeks Out*

Ok, so as predicted - dropped *2lbs* this week, which I'm v happy with.

Bodyfat down another 0.7% this week, according to Biosignature software now 5.5%. I think realistically I need to be around ~2% on that software to look 'stage ready'.

Legs are v flat but looking a little more cut, as are the obliques etc. Small refeed today and then hopefully posing practice at Forest Gym tomorrow with @Bad Alan. Will be a little fuller so will take some photos hopefully 

Food wise today, where I'd usually have 2 meals of chicken & rice, I'm having chicken & veg in one and then then chicken/veg with nutella & banana sandwich pre-workout... So, basically dropped 110g rice in place of the sandwich.

This eve Jade & I are out to a nice seafood restaurant in Brighton.

Probably going to have either crab or scallops to start.. either seabass or traditional fish & chips as main.. and then Jade's made a Quark/Whey based low fat cheesecake for this eve


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ooooh man dinner sounds good 

See u tomorrow Adam!!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Enjoy today mate! Hopefully you'll get yo' ass upto forest tmro so can have a look at you. Bring the food too if you do?

Good loss again, no doubt still well on track then.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Slight change from this week, rather than training 3 days on 1 day off.. Am now pushing it to 6 days on 1 day off for final stretch. (Still push/pull/legs repeat)

Today's legs & abs workout will be:

*Prone Leg Curl,* 1 x 6-8 & 1 x 8-12 (plus partials to finish)

*Leg Press W/ Bands,* 1 x 6-8 & 1 x 8-12

*Pendulum Squat,* 1 x 10-12 & 1 x 15-20 (last set RP'd)

*Walking Lunges,* 1 x 40m

*Heavy Rope Crunches,* 3 x 6-10

*Ab Roll-Out,* 3 x 10

*Weighted RKC Plank,* 3 x 30sec

Followed by 40mins CV


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Trained push today, low volume but kept weights relatively high throughout. Comments from a client of mine that I'm looking leaner which also helps.

Although last 2 days gradually getting a blocked nose and sore throat.

Will just ignore it and push on but typical it kicks in just as I'm starting to ramp things up for final 5 weeks! 

Also.. Sat on train home and the guy opposite me has a doner kebab. Smells sooo good.

If I wasn't so small & weak at the mo I'd definitely mug him for it.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Keep pushing Adam, will look forward to seeing the changes this week! Posing is 5pm in the gym Sunday this week btw as H is going to be running it


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> Keep pushing Adam, will look forward to seeing the changes this week! Posing is 5pm in the gym Sunday this week btw as H is going to be running it


Thanks mate 

Ahh cheers for heads up - would have rocked up at 10 otherwise lol! He won't have a prob with me attending, no?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Ahh cheers for heads up - would have rocked up at 10 otherwise lol! He won't have a prob with me attending, no?


No not at all I wouldn't have thought - he remembers who you are! Sure he will enjoy seeing how you've changed from last time he saw you on prep.

I'll mention about you coming up when we see him tmro if you want?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> No not at all I wouldn't have thought - he remembers who you are! Sure he will enjoy seeing how you've changed from last time he saw you on prep.
> 
> I'll mention about you coming up when we see him tmro if you want?


Awesome.

Yeah if you could do mate?! Just don't want to 'assume' it's OK as technically not a Forest member. Looking forward to it though - was really good atmosphere last time and definitely helps!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

What kind of straps are you using for your occlusion training bud? Where did you get them?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

musclemate said:


> What kind of straps are you using for your occlusion training bud? Where did you get them?


I use actual medical tourniquets mate. One of my clients is a Dr so bought some in for me


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

*5 Week Out Update*

So, no change on scales last week - exactly the same..

However, looked leaner this week and skinfolds were down. Spoke to Will briefly yesterday and could be that certain 'things' have been switched over at this stage.

Took a quick legs pic at work Saturday morning before refeed and they're starting to come through now which has me panicking a little less lol:



*Changes:*

Carbs dropped down to 180g/day now

30mins fasted CV every morning now (on top of the current 3x HIIT + 2x 40min PWO sessions)

Realistically with 5 weeks to go, there's really 4 weeks left of 'proper' dieting - so really hoping to see some changes over the next couple weeks.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

ah24 said:


> I use actual medical tourniquets mate. One of my clients is a Dr so bought some in for me


Ah... Ok. You can also get them on medisave.co.uk.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Following this mate best of luck


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Legs looking good there mate, don't know what you might have been panicking about!

How are you feeling generally for five weeks out?


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

ah24 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Had a log up here at the end of last year, where I went from a lil chubster after holiday to in 'reasonable' nick for a photoshoot in 5-6 weeks:
> 
> ...


You look in good shape mate, may I ask what 'bits' you got help with from bad Alan and rxqueenie ?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

dtlv said:


> Legs looking good there mate, don't know what you might have been panicking about!
> 
> How are you feeling generally for five weeks out?


Thanks mate! Just usual diet head f**k I think. One day feel super small etc next day feel ok and on track - nightmare!

Apart from that, it's just tiredness at this stage. Whole prep has been relatively 'easy' but this last 10-14 days noticing I'm a lot more tired and lethargic. Not long to grind out now though!



gymspaz said:


> You look in good shape mate, may I ask what 'bits' you got help with from bad Alan and rxqueenie ?


Not really stuff I can put on open board - sorry dude.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Not really stuff I can put on open board - sorry dude.


Hair and makeup. We all know mate :lol:

Legs look brilliant btw!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

R0BLET said:


> Hair and makeup. We all know mate :lol:
> 
> Legs look brilliant btw!


Haha damnit.. Secrets out!


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

ah24 said:


> Thanks mate! Just usual diet head f**k I think. One day feel super small etc next day feel ok and on track - nightmare!
> 
> Apart from that, it's just tiredness at this stage. Whole prep has been relatively 'easy' but this last 10-14 days noticing I'm a lot more tired and lethargic. Not long to grind out now though!
> 
> Not really stuff I can put on open board - sorry dude.


Lol I thought it was training related... I see what you mean now


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

ah24 said:


> Thanks mate! Just usual diet head f**k I think. One day feel super small etc next day feel ok and on track - nightmare!
> 
> Apart from that, it's just tiredness at this stage. Whole prep has been relatively 'easy' but this last 10-14 days noticing I'm a lot more tired and lethargic. Not long to grind out now though!


So basically the normal close-to-end-of-prep headfcuk! :lol:

Am sure you'll be fine


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

dtlv said:


> So basically the normal close-to-end-of-prep headfcuk! :lol:
> 
> Am sure you'll be fine


Bingo!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

ah24 said:


> Bingo!


This phase sucks ass!

Keep plugging away dude


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ah24 said:


> *5 Week Out Update*
> 
> So, no change on scales last week - exactly the same..
> 
> ...


You were def leaner this week at posing - quads have started to show desperation although they were lean already they were lacking the lines before as we said.

Waist has tightened up more too and abs a massive improvement from photo shoot diet!!

Just don't do anything drastic - if you need it just ask H to look you over in person mate.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> You were def leaner this week at posing - quads have started to show desperation although they were lean already they were lacking the lines before as we said.
> 
> Waist has tightened up more too and abs a massive improvement from photo shoot diet!!
> 
> Just don't do anything drastic - if you need it just ask H to look you over in person mate.


Thanks mate - appreciate the comments 

Yeah I think I might ask him for the infamous pinch test next week..


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

*4 Week Out Update:*

Well, the changes I made last week certainly did the job - 4lbs down this week. I'm guessing 1-2lb will be water too, as certain 'bits' have changed.

Small refeed for dinner this eve;

300g chicken breast

2 Warburtons Square Wraps

BBQ Sauce

200g Low Fat Oven Chips

That's right - making pizza and chips for dinner  Also, Jade has bought a popcorn maker, so will be watching a film and having some popcorn too - v excited lol.

Took some pics yesterday, definitely looking leaner and back is finally starting to come through although I look v small and flat. Will look at taking some photos tomorrow morn once a little fuller if I get time.

Also have now hit the 80kg mark so that's a relief. 37lbs down from start of diet..


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

As mentioned on Saturdays update - I was due a refeed of around 400g carbs and would take photo's Sunday morning to see if I looked any better. Decided to try taking photos outside in Jade's garden in the morning and happy with how they came out 

No real changes this week except dropping the 400g Greek Yoghurt before bed to 200g turkey steak with PB and maple syrup.

Completely forgot it was a bank holiday too lol, was up at 5.30am as usual for cardio and now in London for 4-5 clients... Only trainer here as the others have taken the day off! Hopefully should be back by 4pm ish so will try get to cinema as a 'chill out' eve


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Legs from the back looking a lot leaner, quad sweep looks good from rear too. Waist has pulled in even more  good signs!

Seem in a very good place too mate, would move feet to being together in side chest pose abit more though but other than that spot on poses too!

Have a good day!


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

ah24 said:


> No real changes this week except dropping the 400g Greek Yoghurt before bed to 200g turkey steak with PB and maple syrup.


What an outrageous abuse of maple syrup! 

How / why did you come up with that combo?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Zurg said:


> What an outrageous abuse of maple syrup!
> 
> How / why did you come up with that combo?


Haha sorry should clarify - it's not the good stuff.. Unfortunately it's Walden Farms zero calorie version 

Honestly - just diet brain making me crave weird food combos. Atm my fav food is cauliflower which usually bores me sh1tless! So last night thought turkey/PB/syrup sounded good haha


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Small update:

So, I introduced morning cardio a couple weeks back - worked v well but ended up losing 6lbs in 10 days! So, I've cut that back out and stuck with my 3 x HIIT + 2x 40min SSCV PWO sessions.

Legs are v v flat right now, so I've also dropped a legs session. This now means my training is at 5x per week as opposed to the 6 days back-to-back it's been.

Diet wise, I've reduced carbs slightly and increased fats & protein.

I've also changed the structure of my meal plan, so the first two meals of the day are pro/fat and then pro/carbs go in before and then after training:

*Meal 1 - 6am*

2 Scoops Iso-100

40g Smokehouse BBQ Almonds

*Meal 2 - 10am*

200g Chicken

15g Coconut Oil

Handful Broccoli

*Meal 3 - 2pm*

250g Lean Beef Mince

150g Sweet Potato

Chopped Onions/Peppers

*TRAIN - 4pm*

12g BCAA

*Meal 4 - 6pm*

2 Scoops Peptide Fusion

45g Chex Cereal

*Meal 5 - 8pm*

200g Chicken

150g Sweet Potato

Chopped Onions/Peppers

*Meal 6 - 10pm*

200g Turkey

15g PB


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Keep trucking Adam! All looks awesome!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking great Adam!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

3 weeks adam!! Hope you're doing good. Assume we'll see u tomorrow?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

RXQueenie said:


> 3 weeks adam!! Hope you're doing good. Assume we'll see u tomorrow?


Sorry Claire only just saw this! I'm useless on this thing haha..

OK..

*UPDATE - 3 Weeks out (last Saturday)*

Dropped another 3lbs last week, despite dropping the fasted cardio the week before.. Skinfolds were all down including my worst areas; love handles & shoulder blade so happy with that. By the end of the week I was looking v v v v flat and small. And reallyyyy felt it, felt like absolute sh1t Thurs eve, all of Fri and Sat.

So, Sunday had a v high carb low fat refeed. Had a window of 6 hours (8am til 2pm) and just crammed as much high GI carbs I could in that time..

- 1/2 Bottle of Maple Syrup

- 12 Pancakes (using just 1 egg to make)

- Some Poptarts

- Cereal Bars

- Home made flapjacks made with no butter, just sultanas, bananas, oats & golden syrup

- Nandos chicken in pitta + chips + rice

Once 2pm came I then just went back onto normal foods so chicken & broccoli around 6pm and then turkey and peanut butter around 9pm.

Bodyweight is approx. 4lbs up which I'm happy with, and straight away my colleague Akash said I looked 1000000x fuller when training yesterday. Not making any changes this week and hoping to get maybe a lb or so off but no more than that really.

Some photo's taken Sat morn:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome mate ! Hopefully get to meet u along with a few others. Looking really good. You and will are really nailing the conditions . Im soaking it all up. Keep trucking dude . Inspirational!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

sean 162 said:


> Awesome mate ! Hopefully get to meet u along with a few others. Looking really good. You and will are really nailing the conditions . Im soaking it all up. Keep trucking dude . Inspirational!


Thanks mate, haha your thread over last 2 days has got the fire going in my belly - so looks like we're both benefiting!

Yep, said to Will all along conditioning is my #1 priority. I know I won't be the biggest dude in my class, so really want to nail the getting lean part. Just a bit of a balancing act with not risking too much tissue at this stage when 'forcing' the last bits off..

Are you planning to go to the Leeds show??


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

ah24 said:


> Thanks mate, haha your thread over last 2 days has got the fire going in my belly - so looks like we're both benefiting!
> 
> Yep, said to Will all along conditioning is my #1 priority. I know I won't be the biggest dude in my class, so really want to nail the getting lean part. Just a bit of a balancing act with not risking too much tissue at this stage when 'forcing' the last bits off..
> 
> Are you planning to go to the Leeds show??


Completely agree. On the fine balancing act. I know i far from achieved true stage condition. But its very early days. .

Yes mate i will definately be attending to watch/ meet / chat with quite a few folk off here. And of course to support will. As he has me the past 11 weeks .

Enjoy another gruelling week. Its gna be so worth it!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, the 1000g carbs I did on Sunday barely touched the sides..

By yesterday I was already 1lb down from last weeks weight and this morn another lb down from that! Crazy! Took my supra-iliac skinfold last night too and that's the lowest it's ever been. Jade also noticed I had a vein or two through lats last night which I've NEVER had before..

So things are going v well. Considering stopping all cardio from now as really don't want to be losing more than a lb per week at this stage. Not a bad place to be I guess. I said all along I wanted to be ready 2 weeks out and fingers crossed the photos this weekend show that


----------

